# Stopping bamboo from spreading!



## clovetic (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry, lame noob question, but does anyone know how to stop bamboo from spreading like wildfire? 

I innocently planted a bamboo shoot, then a few TT-d days later they spread like giant weeds. And they leave those ugly fossil cracks in the ground too.

Do I need to keep chopping them down and digging out the shoots? Please help!


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2013)

place patterns around is the only thing i cant think of.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Unbury the shoots every day and sell them. Reese buys them for 1,000 bells, so if you can keep bamboo contained, the spreading is worth it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 13, 2013)

clovetic said:


> does anyone know how to stop bamboo from spreading like wildfire?



The Japanese guidebook recommends placing pattern tiles on the ground, around the bamboo, at least two squares all around. Hope that helps.


----------



## Violit (Aug 13, 2013)

I have flowers and patterns around them.


----------



## Chrissy (Aug 13, 2013)

Patterns help them from stop spreading. Digging them up does get annoying, but at least Reese buys them for 750 bells a shoot!


----------



## Cobby (Aug 13, 2013)

You can also chop the Bamboo in half with an axe, this stops them from spreading but they become half the size, less lush and more woody than untouched bamboo.


----------



## Snow (Aug 13, 2013)

I use flowers but let them spread in one direction , I just dig them up and sell them.

If you're TT a lot I would use patterns or flowers to block them from spreading, even with my blocking them in all but one direction I can get a basketful a day.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 13, 2013)

I planted flowers around some of mine and that stops the spread of bamboo, but I left some without flowers because I like to dig up the shoots and sell them.


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, I put roses and pattern tiles around them, and it works like a charm! By the way, I really REALLY hate when the bamboo spreads, its so annoying! Dead shoots all over the place and ugly fossil cracks, UGH!


----------

